
Using Data to Better Understand Climate Change - adenner
https://www.nsf.gov/discoveries/disc_summ.jsp?org=NSF&cntn_id=189519&preview=false
======
josho
After reading this first blurb:

> The year 2016 is on pace to be the hottest on record, with each of the first
> six months setting new temperature records... Climate change, combined with
> the effects of El Niño, is the main reason behind the record-setting
> temperatures.

I'm anticipating the climate change deniers flooding the media next year with
headlines about how much cooler 2017 is compared to 2016.

